# Lathe tools



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 3, 2017)

In your more experienced opinion, what tools should I buy? Brand and what different ones within a "reasonable" price. I'm just starting out but want a decent set. I'll probably just be doing bowls and pot calls. I would like to learn pens later. Thanks


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2017)

I moved this here. You'll get better input here....


----------



## DKMD (May 3, 2017)

There are quite a few tool makers who use good steel... good steel makes for good tools in my opinion. I like Doug Thompson's tools, but that's just a personal preference. I'd suggest a 1/2" bowl gouge and a 3/8 detail gouge for starters. A 3/4" scraper would probably be the third tool to add. A nice carbide tool would be a good substitute for the scraper.

Tools are like burls... you can't have too many!

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## bamafatboy (May 4, 2017)

If you are like me and and cannot sharpen with a grinder, get a set of carbide tipped tools and learn how to use them. You can get them from a member on here at a very reasonable price. There are several videos that you an watch about using them.


----------



## Mike Mills (May 4, 2017)

I'm not sure what you may consider a "reasonable" price. I think any good brand name will be a reasonable cost for the value. I have Sorby, Crown, Hamlet, Hurricane, and one Thompson.
As to tools I suggest a 1. diamond parting tool (for spindle and bowl turning), 2. 1" or 3/4" skew for spindle, 3. 1/2 or 3/8 spindle gouge, 1/2" bowl gouge.
Keith brought up the carbide tip and I do have one. I would go with one carbide tip in place of a spindle roughing gouge.
In bowl gouges there are two measurements. The UK made are about 1/8" larger than other specifications. Only important if you start mixing apples and oranges. A 3/8" Sorby will be about the same as a 1/2" Thompson.
An inexpensive brand is Hurricane which is also by UK spec. I do not know where they are made but they seem as good as my Sorby, Crown, and other UK made. If you are not familiar with grinding gouges they may be good to start with and not grind away expensive steel.
Here is the UK vs US.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2017)

If you are going carbides, Get a hold of @woodtickgreg - he makes nice ones reasonably, I personally have been happy with Sorby for my gouges and skews, they seem to sharpen well and hold an edge and the price is reasonable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Jun 4, 2017)

I am a beginner. I bought tools individually because with sets you buy tools you may not need. I started with a 3/8 spindle gouge, a 3/4 oval skew should have got a 1" a small parting to get a larger one. 3/16 and and at least a1" roughing gouge. later I added a 1/2 inch bowl gouge These are Benjamin's Best. They are inexpensive but do a good job. don't get expensive tools until you have more experience sharpening. you are going to waste a lot of tool learning to sharpen your tools and changing grind. It is better to do that on a tool that costs under 20 dollars than one that costs 90 dollars or more. Hope this helps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

